# Dialer +DSL ?



## Anonymous (1 Januar 2002)

Funktionieren 0190 Dialer mit T-DSL ?


----------



## Heiko (1 Januar 2002)

Die Frage ist nicht mit einem Satz zu beantworten.

Lies bitte unter 
http://www.computerbetrug.de/faq/dialer_faq.php
nach.
Dort wird alles erschöpfend erklärt.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2002)

wenn du nur eine netzwerkkarte an der line hast nicht, mit isdn-modem für faxe bist du verwundbar, auch ist es möglich, dass sich ein anbieter für DSL rüstet und dich so in seine netzwerkumgebung lässt, schwieriger wir es für ihn aber an dein geld zu kommen, da DSL zur zeit nur über Lastschrift berechnet werden kann :lol: 
sollte die D. TELEKOM AG gemeinsame sache machen wollen wird sie DSL als getaktete-Einwählverbindung ermöglichen. also mal die ganze scene im auge behalten


----------

